# Got My First Bow!!



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey everybody,

After researching bows for months, today I finally pulled the trigger and got a Brute X RTH package. I plan on replacing at least the sight before the season, and maybe the quiver. I got the #70 limbs and I'm currently shooting about #55. When I got it home, I realized that I would need some way to hang it, so I was wondering how to hang a bow? Can I hang it through one of the spaces in the idler wheel, or do I hang it from between the limbs and the cam? I just want to make sure I hang the bow correctly so I don't damage it or anything...
Thanks in advance


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Either way is fine. Just be careful with it. Congrats on the new bow!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

I just put a screw in the wall and wrapped the threads with hockey tape and put it thru the wheel.









>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on getting your first bow! You are gonna have a blast.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats. The brute is a sweet bow for the money. 

I always put it between the cam and limb, but it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hang it any way you want, just not by the string which wont hurt but you never know what might accidentally cut the string. the rest of the bow u got nothing to worry about.
congrats on the bow, practice practice practice but make sure it's good practice. if you need any help with your shooting form on any shooting tips feel free to ask or PM one of us I know I have no problem at all with someone asking me and if I dont have the answer I can get it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I see you in northern illinois, maybe we can meet up someday and shoot, im no champ, but ill surely send some tips and tricks your way!


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I see you in northern illinois, maybe we can meet up someday and shoot, im no champ, but ill surely send some tips and tricks your way!


Northern IL guy here too. Love to shoot and suck at it as well lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well by the looks of your avatar, your shootin some mity fine deer buddy


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

I always keep mine in a cheap ol bow case, nothing fancy just keeps it clean


----------

